# Telstar modelo CB 2995f con chasis ss.av-194v-0 sin brillo



## alejandro valero (Ago 4, 2014)

Saludos gente del foro, tengo en el taller un telstar modelo CB 2995f con chasis ss.av-194v-0 (creo) el cual me llego con el flyback averiado n°BSC25-N0552, lo cambie por uno nuevo del mismo número pero el que venden aquí en Costa Rica no le funciona el pin 7 (12v) yo ya he reparado dos teles del mismo modelo y marca con este fly back que venden aquí y lo que hago sacar del chopper en el pin de 17 volt conectando un regulador 78012 y de ahí he sacado los 12v necesarios y llevan tiempo trabajando de lo mas bien .el asunto es que en este caso si me funciona todo pero se ve sin brillo como oscuro, al momento de cambiar los canales en lo que entra el canal en fracciones de segundo se ve bien el brillo pero luego cae necesitaría orientación porque ya no se por donde buscar 
gracias por la ayuda que me puedan brindar


----------



## Cdma System (Ago 5, 2014)

Checaste los capacitores próximos al chopper y los que están próximos al Flyback?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 5, 2014)

Fijate si tenés los 180 V de video en la placa del tubo. También hay un electrolítico ahí.


----------



## alejandro valero (Ago 5, 2014)

gracias por responder sr experimentador yo revise todos esos capacitores y todos están bien



gracias por su interés sr dos metros fijese que el flyback en la plaqueta dice 200v pero en realidad son 195v los cuales están presentes, el b+ esta en 120v yo lo subí momentáneamente en el preset hasta 130 y la imagen se agranda un poco pero el brillo queda igual, el osd si se ve bien con su brillo y lo curioso que en el momento de cambiar canal cuando entra el siguiente en fracciones de segundo si se ve el brillo pero luego cae, el electrolítico mide bien


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 5, 2014)

Ummmm no será el Killer , vas a tener que probar de ponerle los tres díodos esos.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 5, 2014)

pone un cable a chasis,luego le pegas unas 6 vueltas en el ferrite del flyback  y ya tienes los 12 volt que le faltan .(si no llega a los 12 volt,dale unas vueltas mas,no hace falta que sea un cable muy grueso)

eso es lo que yo hubiera echo ,
luego revisaría el ABL  por lo del brillo


----------



## alejandro valero (Ago 5, 2014)

el único problema que tengo es lo del brillo lo de los 12 volts esta bien ya lo había hecho dos veces antes y funciona perfecto

lo del killer es lo mismo que el ik de los sony?



voy a revisar bien primero lo del ABL pero no tengo el diagrama vere lo que puedo hacer


----------



## alejandro valero (Ago 5, 2014)

saludos
encontré la r 441 volada es como de alambre 1/2 watt que sale del ABL del flyback y pasa por dos r mas hacia el vertical , ella esta abierta y no se le ve el código si alguien tiene el diagrama y me puede ayudar


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 5, 2014)

¿el chasis ese usa el 
 TMPA8859  ?

bueno de momento podes revisar este esquema si coincide con el de tu tv, si el circuito es el mismo,aunque no coincidan la numeración de las resistencia te va a servir
PD:
   creo que es 10 k  o  de 12k la resistencia que mencionas


----------



## alejandro valero (Ago 5, 2014)

gracias si coinciden los números de parte y los valores ,entonces debe ser la de 10k de alambre según es de medio watt ,podre utilizar de 1 watt como para probar de esa si tengo hasta que vaya a la capital


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 5, 2014)

*podes asta dejarla puesta*,
 no hay problemas porque aguanta mas de 1/2 wat  ,
 lo que no podes poner es una resistencia menos a 1/2 wat


PD:
    consejo no pedido,pero igual dado 
cuando busques esquemas y no lo encontrás por la marca,busca esquemas de otras marcas,pero que tengan el mismo chasis ,casi siempre coinciden
1* hacer una lista de tv con el mismo chasis
2* buscar los esquemas de las otras marcas
3* comparar 
4* a reparar ¡¡¡¡


----------



## alejandro valero (Ago 5, 2014)

gracias por los consejos ,nunca están de mas pondré la resistencia ,pruebo y comento


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 5, 2014)

Dale que estamos ansiosos  jajajaja

Parece la novela de la tarde !


----------



## alejandro valero (Ago 5, 2014)

le puse la resistencia y se ve igual si le subo el screen se ven los colores muy lavados si se lo bajo se ven los colores bien pero todo muy oscuro

aun variando el b+ queda igual


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 5, 2014)

regulalos desde el menú ,juga con los controles de brillo,contraste,color,,,,,,,
una buena señal es si se ve el osd bien
y revisa el capasitor del amplificador de video el los 180 volt


----------



## alejandro valero (Ago 5, 2014)

si ya lo hice pero le falta brillo no creo que sea el flyback nuevo?

hasta medi el tubo con el rejuvenecedor y estaban bien los colores el foco ok


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 5, 2014)

recopilemos,
si le subis el brillo se ve las lineas de barrido y la imagen se ve lavada 

haaaaaa revisa el capasitor gordo de tensión grilla y el zocalo del trc (el de la placa) que no este sulfatado



verifica que no este desvalorizado la resistencia  limitadora de 1 a 2,2 Ohms 2 a 3W ubicado en la línea que alimenta los Filamentos del trc.
verifica el abl ,si esta bien la tensión que le llega al ic,
si no esta bien revisa resistores, capacitores, diodos, todos del abl


----------



## alejandro valero (Ago 5, 2014)

si si le subo el brillo se ven las líneas de barrido y la imagen lavada, cual es el condensador gordo?
voy a revisar el zocalo y la resistencia limitadora del heater cual debe ser mas o menos la tensión que debe llegar al ic (eso es lo que comencé a hacer ahora)
reviso todo y comento
gracias


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 5, 2014)

un articulo interesante busca con esa guia,que explica mejor que yo
http://www.comunidadelectronicos.com/articulos/tv/falla-poco-brillo.htm


----------



## alejandro valero (Ago 5, 2014)

ya por fin pude con el problema eran dos resistencias de 10k ,la primera saliendo del abl del flyback (r411) y siguiendo la línea al llegar al ic  vertical otra de 10k también abierta ( r476)

gracias al REY JULIEN y a DOS METROS (que ya puede ver el final de la novela de la tarde) que ya se soluciono el problema


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 5, 2014)

¡¡le ganamos al tv por cansancio ¡¡¡¡¡
suerte y asta la próxima


----------



## alejandro valero (Ago 5, 2014)

es que a mi me decían compañeros de aca Costa rica que era el fly nuevo pero para mi era abl pero ya se vencio que es lo importante


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 5, 2014)

para mi era el abl ,desde el principio ,,,,(mensaje #6)
 pero si hay veces que te confunden y uno duda ,de buena fe,pero te confunden con la falla
igual no es lo mismo estar adivinando a tener el tv y poder ir comprobando las distintas partes.


----------

